# Just finished the tapes



## SusanKay (Jul 16, 2001)

Hello Everyone,It took me five months, but I just recently finished with Mike's tapes. I wonder how many people who do it actually stick to the program? I feel badly about this, as I know Mike has a good reason for the days on and off, but I imagine it is extremely difficult for most people to stick to it 100%I may have been hypnotized a few times, but I have the feeling that I usually either slept, or thought about other things (though I tried not to!) or then I would concentrate so hard on what Mike was saying that I would be TOO conscious. Then, I would try to just listen to the music, or his voice, or try to really "get into" one of the exercizes, but then when Mike started talking about something else it would distract me. So I am wondering if maybe Mike, for someone like me, for example, a somewhat SLOWER pace might be considered. I mean, I found I am just starting to really let go when it is time to "get up" and do something else.I do like the tapes, however, and I imagine they will always be a part of my bedside paraphernalia, as I often wake up in the middle of night and cannot go back to sleep, with my mind racing in all directions, and sometimes one of the tapes gets me calmed down enough to go back to sleep.And is it a coincidence? My IBS symptoms have been practically nonexistent these past five months, although I have also been VERY good about avoiding my triggers. I am careful to say, "yes, it is surely because of the tapes because I have gone through long periods before without any symptoms and then BANG I would get sick again. So I think for me, time will tell.SusanKay


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

SusanKay, unlike you I had never had remission periods so I'm positively sure Mike's program is what made my system recover from IBS/D. But that being said, it doesn't matter 'cause you're doing great!







That's what counts, and as far as taking care or your diet and food "triggers" that's good also, even people that don't suffer from IBS can name foods that will send them to the toilet or plug them up! You definitely have experienced some good depth of Hypnosis and it doesn't usually present as the wild,exaggerated stage hypnotist shows, it is much more subtle and a lot of people say "no I wasn't under hypnosis" and I'll bet Mike can testify to that? I also enjoy listening to my fav. side4 at bedtime and have also used it to go right back to sleep in the "wee wee" hours!







There will soon be a follow-up tape for us that will serve this purpose better! Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi SusanKay... Congrats on finishing the program! And thanks Norb for following up, your comments are great! There are some folks who do the program strictly to schedule, and others like yourself and me included, who for whatever reason, get off track. But the program still works; the schedule is there for optimum guidance, as in clinical trials these times proved most effective. But as you will read on the BB, many people have enjoyed continued improvement for many months after completion of the program, and have maintained them. Sometimes IBSers have an attack of D or C and think, oh no, it's back, but it isn't...it is just that the old patterns are reawakened when in the course of normal life, we all have C or D at times.So hang in there. And no worry about sleeping or your mind wandering, the sessions are for your subconcsious mind, so the pace at which they are presented is not a problem, because you don't have to actively do anything, just listen and relax. So don't worry about the pacing of it.Take a peek at Mike's consolidation post and also relisten to the introduction, as many of your concerns are addressed there too!And keep us posted...we are all here to help...thanks again Norb!!! You're a star







And take care SusanKay...You'll do great!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, thats great you finnished them that is majorally important. LOLThe state of hypnotherapy itself helps if you use relistening as a re-inforsement to what you have already learned subconciously from completing them. The state itself. It may also help to keep new neurological pathways between your gut and your brain open, as opposed to the old ones IBS took before the program.It great you finnished and many have reported back it was so gradual in improvement they just noticed they were better, and have a hard time putting there finger on specifics. Part of how it effects all of IBS. This is however long term improvement and it wouldn't hurt to stay positive about it, but you have made changes for the better that are long term.Its still possible to have a set back and they should be of less duration and freqency and hopefully taper off completey if possible, but at the very least to extremely mild.I would wait a little bit and see how you do and in a couple weeks relisten like Marilyn said to side two and then to a favorite side once in a while for the continued reinforcement and benefits. Basically you can't overdose on this treatment.







Susan, I am glad to here things are well and that you let us know this is important for you and for us.







Congradulations!


----------



## SusanKay (Jul 16, 2001)

Thanks for all your replies. I did read Mike's summary that Marilyn prepared (good work!) before making my comments. I guess I should have been reading more about it BEFORE or during the program, then I would have been more relaxed about it, which is of course the point, anyway!I think the idea/theory about the negative and positive armies is very good. One thing I might mention: now when I start feeling harried or stressed, I try to bring up in my mind one of the exercises, or imagine the "young maiden" taking my hand, or such things. You don't have to be in your bed at home to imagine soaring up on onto a mountain and looking DOWN on everything. It just gives one the distance one needs, and the feeling of support. So I would recommend to everyone to listen to the the tapes over and over, even after the program is finished.


----------

